# DIY Wrist Roller



## Akira (Feb 24, 2010)

I couldn't find one of these for sale anywhere so I decided to make my own.

Used - 1 x 40mm PVC pipe
1 x 38 - 50mm hose clamp
Aprox 1.5m of rope
1 x 0.5 kg weight

Pretty self explanitory really. There are probably better ways to do it but I'm lazy and unskilled. 

So there you have it, your very own wrist roller. Total cost - about $7.00


----------



## searcher (Feb 25, 2010)

I used a piece of closet rod and soem twine to make mine.    Total cost was right at $0.75.     I have used them for years and needed to make some for the gym, so I hit Home Depot and made mine up.


----------



## Thunder Foot (Feb 27, 2010)

I like this. I have made something similar when I was out in the NT Oz. Gets the job done!

Any of you get around to making a Neck roller? I've attemptd one, but it wasn't too stable.


----------



## grado (Mar 10, 2010)

oh,haha, that' cool. simple and easy.


----------

